# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum > [Article] How to find your EMPSA on SARS eFiling

## Dave A

Finding your way to the EMP Statement of Account (EMPSA) on SARS eFiling is not exactly obvious. Here's how to do it.

I received an email from SARS saying 



> An EMP Statement of Account for the tax payer listed below has been issued by SARS.
> 
> Please log into the SARS eFiling system, and navigate to the EMP 201 Work Page to view it.


I couldn't work out how to navigate to this, so I called SARS and share this so that you don't have to call too.

Log in to SARS eFiling.
Click on *Returns* in the top navigation bar.
Make sure you have selected the relevant company if you manage multiple companies.
Click on *Returns History* in the left menu
Click on *Employee's Tax (EMP 201)*

You should now have a table of returns you have submitted.

Click the *Open* link to the right of the latest return listed. (I was told to do the one for end of last financial year, but I've tested and it doesn't seem to make a difference).

At the bottom of the page you will see a link called *EMPSA*. Click that, and "hey presto".

----------

Martinco (18-Jan-11)

----------


## Barbara Thomas

Thanks Dave A, also received the sms, but could'nt find how to neg. to it. with your help I did.

----------


## Dave A

Thanks for the feedback, Barbara. I'm relieved the directions made sense. You never know for sure until someone else lets you know.

----------


## Laurence Lombard

Thanks dave. I also found out the hard way (waiting for ages for the help desk to reply). Surely they must get many such enquiries which could be so easily solved with an explanation in the email that they send (or at least give a link to an explanation). The EMP501 and tax certificates was another learning curve that was less than obvious (I submitted my experiences somewhere else on these forums)

----------


## murray

I just received 3 sms's saying I have a statement of account (for 3 separate companies). All 3 companies have zero balances when I log in and look. Why does SARS send these SMSes to companies with zero balances?

edit: sorry for reviving this old post, but it seems nothing has changed in 4 years. The above still works. And SARS efiling is still poorly documented!

----------


## Mike C

It could be that someone (your auditor?) has requested the statement of accounts, and that you are sent the sms telling you that they have been issued. 

When you go to check them out, another sms is probably issued telling you the same thing.

----------


## Dave A

> I just received 3 sms's saying I have a statement of account (for 3 separate companies).


Probably not a coincidence that I got emails to the same effect for each of my companies yesterday. I haven't dived in to check the EMPSA's as yet though.

It seems a little early for drama to develop on the 2016 tax year though. I suspect the tax year to be checking up on will be the 2015 tax year.

----------


## murray

> It could be that someone (your auditor?) has requested the statement of accounts, and that you are sent the sms telling you that they have been issued. 
> 
> When you go to check them out, another sms is probably issued telling you the same thing.


My accountants are closed on Sundays. These smses are generated by SARS most definitely. I cant see why, since the balances on all 3 companies statements are zero. 

It does generate additional SMSes when I requested the statements. So in the end I got 6 smses. And the 6 generated emails were sent to the bookkeeper. 

It is like SARS is crying wolf. Most of the time I check and the balance is zero. Then I get lazy to check every time I get an sms. Then we will get nailed with interest/penalties if there is a balance.

----------

